

My rant on C++'s operator new (2006) - dth
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/c++-new.html

======
astrange
> Though malloc is defined as part of the C language, it can be implemented as
> an ordinary library function requiring no special support from the compiler.

This is actually not true, but happens by accident in most C implementations
since they're being nice to you.

C gives some functions like malloc() and pthread_mutex_lock() magic
properties, but you can't write your own function from scratch that has those.
As long as you don't try to optimize all that hard, or don't let the compiler
try to inline your malloc, it won't go /that/ badly, but…

~~~
dth
Ha, interesting. Can you elaborate on what these "magic properties" of
malloc() and pthread_mutex_lock() are? I'm curious.

------
throwawayaway
Like trying to shoehorn object orientation into C, often the cure is much
worse than the disease - a truism which seems to apply here.

